# Nutrients..Metrop



## raz (Mar 28, 2011)

Hola, swim has a little project coming up and is aiming for quite a high yield, ie, at least 3/4 per watt, maybe 1g per watt if things go smoothly and the set up gets made right....

So far swims experience is with strictly canna organic nutes, but he;s been looking at this dutch company Metrop, which has a pretty informative website...

I;m just wondering if  any of you  guys here on the forum have had any experience with this dutch company Metrop and their nutes and what kinda outcome/grow result....??

So far i;ve yet to hear of anyone who;s tried these nutes..Going by the info they have put out there,(on the web) the company seem to know their stuff..

If anyone has had any experience with these nutes please share your experience and put it here on the forum....Mucho appreciatted...


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 28, 2011)

Swim? G per Watt is high hopes for someone who doesnt know what kind of nutes to use. 


Oh 3rd person thiiiiiiiing 

So...is it swim or Raz?

OgKushMan thinks he smells the pink oval meat in a can. 


If not sorry, i have never heard of this company. My rec is GH3...


----------



## raz (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the informative replies...Nice real classy....


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for making me read 14 paragraphs of crap. If you want a straight answer, then ask a straight question.

Why do some people act like they got a hot **** burnin their sphincter and we need to pull it out for them? Ill be happy to help if only i could sift through the junk.

and you said metrop like 5 times in nearly a incomprehensible post. My first instinct is Spammer. It looks like OrangeSunshine thought the same thing. 


But like i said in my first post, I have never heard of this brand, I recommend GH3-part. Sorry if my post made your panties suck back in. 

third person :rofl:


----------



## raz (Mar 28, 2011)

the country i live in its illegal to grow herb...But thanks again for your informative reply...


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 7, 2011)

No Spam!  No live links!  Read the rules please!!!


----------



## Metrop (Jun 10, 2011)

oke..  i didn`t know that you would see that as spam too..


----------



## Locked (Jun 10, 2011)

Why does it seem we hve new members who are really only pitchmen for spammers? Seems like a round about way of trying to advertise for Metrop.

And then you are gonna go off on one of our *real* members for calling you out on it....:doh: 

We don't do spam here...no matter how much you try to make it look like it is not spam.

We are stoners not dummies....


----------

